

An introduction to global warming impacts: Hell and High Water - zzkt
http://climateprogress.org/2009/03/22/an-introduction-to-global-warming-impacts-hell-and-high-water/

======
pj
Humans are going to come into this climate change crisis and muck it all up
just like they did the financial crisis.

Many of the scientists and promoters of the idea that humans caused and can
undo global warming have million and billion dollar stakes in the public
believing them. Their jobs rely on the idea that we can do something. Their
solar panels are paid for with earmarks. Their hybrid cars drive in the HOV
lanes (like mine)...

These global warming charlatans deny that the power of the sun is billions of
times stronger than all our power plants combined. They deny sun spots. They
deny that, according to their own charts, carbon dioxide levels rise /after/
temperature changes.

And the worst part is, /if/ they are right and we stop producing CO2, we also
reduce global dimming, which may be protecting us from the sun:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_dimming>

------
gertburger
And a more scientific approach(Compared to FUD)
[http://www.americanthinker.com/2007/07/global_warming_and_so...](http://www.americanthinker.com/2007/07/global_warming_and_solar_radia_1.html)

~~~
zzkt
If you are interested in current climate science and commentary on the science
"Real Climate" is worth reading <http://www.realclimate.org/>

